# 2nd IUI postponed due to lack of follies!!!



## Missspud (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi All

Had my 1st IUI on the 28/8 (13th day) - follicle 17mm which was just within their requirements.  I was 4 days late with my AF, so was going mad thinking I was pregnant - in fact, so mad that I didn't test until I was 3 days late, got a negative pregancy test and then started AF on the next day.  Drove me completely mad, in fact the 2ww was so stressful that I felt like I didn't want to move and had DH running around doing everything for me - hardly got any work done - I work from home - so was just lying in bed waiting for the days to go by.  
Well.... phoned clinic and booked 2nd IUI for yesterday, turned up for scan and the nurse said "oh, good, looks like you've popped already because their is fluid in the uterus" - well, I was on day 16 this time as they thought they'd try it later this month.  We waited for the specialist and he said he couldn't do the IUI because I'd either ovulated already or not at all.  I am doing a day 21 blood test on Saturday to see if the hormones are right and then possibly going on drugs to stimulate production of follies.  Can anyone tell me how long I need to be on the drugs before they'll do IUI again - this is if they feel I need the drugs after blood test.  Also,  does anyone know what this fluid was in the uterus that she could see when she did the ultrasound scan - was it something to do with ovulation.  This is all very stressful and I know it's only my second time but I feel like I'm losing my marbles and it's taking over my life.  I was crying eyes out in clinic  with specialist and thankfully DH was with me - he rang work at last minute to get day off because he felt guilty about me going in on my own with spermies in tupperware box!!!!!! After leaving the clinic went home to clean up face and then went out for retail therapy and had to phone bank today because well over drawn becuase of all the "therapy" over last few months due to this stress!!
Love and luck to all and any advice would be welcome!!!


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Missspud,
Sounds like you need to give yourself a rest.
I am on my 3rd IUI. 1st non stimulated Oct 03, 2nd stimulated July and just had 3rd yesterday.
On my 2nd I had just ovulated on my scan and they detected that from the shape of the follicle and had to call DH to come in to do sample and had insemination straight away,
Yesterday I had fluid and the nurse said it was a good sign and meant that I was ovulating.
Personally I inject on day two of my cycle and then have scan on day nine, my follicle was 17mm on day nine and had insemination on day 13 ( yesterday ).
Personally I know what you are saying about the stress and retail therapy but It helped me to have a break...nine months between 1st and 2nd attempt... this prob is to long but If this 3rd attempt fails I am going for IVF and I will wait until new year so I can get mentally sound..
I also have started Yoga and this keeps me sane...
All the worrying will not help you and ask as many questions as you can about anything at your clinic to put your mind at rest...
Bobble xxxxxx


----------



## Missspud (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Bobble
It looks like I was far too early having the 1st IUI when the follie was only 17mm - you had that size on day 9!!
You are right!!! Will try and chill out a bit and may just wait and see what happens with this day 21 test and postpone until New Year!!! It can be v. stressful all of this.  I wish you luck with your 3rd attempt - I'm sure it will work. Thanks for the positive message - this site has been a tremendous help. Can't do any more retail therapy as no more money in pot - spent it all!! ha, ha!!! 
Take care and best of luck - I'll look out for your results and wish you a comfortable 2ww!!!
Love Missspudxxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Misspud, don't give up.  It's a crazy thing to have to go through and it does drive most of us quite mad!!  

You're not alone.


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

I've had 2 abandoned IUI's - 1 due to missed ovulation & other as folicles had collapsed. We give it a break for a while just to get our heads round things which did us good and are now starting again. So don't give up just yet.


----------

